# P21s / R222 100% Carnauba Wax opinions



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All,

I have just about come to the end of my P21S (R222) Concourse Look Carnauba Wax. 

This is just about my favourite wax still (applies like butter, super easy to remove and great gloss) but rather than replace with a new tub I was thinking of going for the R222 100% Carnauba version but can’t find much about it on line. Longevity is not really an issue as it is so effortless to apply / remove.

Has anyone used the 100% Carnauba version and is it worth the extra few pounds over the original version? 

Cheers all.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope the concourse is the better wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s %100 - hard wax , gives warm finish suitable for dark colour , gives better durability , very easy to remove.
I prefer P21s Concours wax beacuse easier to apply , gives glassy blingy finish .


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Rob, Maxi.

Maybe just stick with the original, as hard to beat IMO as a summer wax. :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

R222 is one of favourite waxes too,from ease of use to the finish it leaves.if you want to splash extra cash,try zymol glasur,it's very similar to r222 but is very hydrophobic and leaves more gloss


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers pt1 funnily enough I was seriously considering Glasur. It's roughly double the price but may treat myself :thumb:


My only wax experience with Zymol is Titanium which is another favourite of mine, fab smell too (which P21s doesn't)

Going to have a look now see what's around.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol Glasur one of my fav waxes ( applies like butter , super easy to remove like R222 Concours ) soft wax , but the advantage in R222 Concours you can apply it on three or four panels and then wipe off easily without effort , R222 Concours , Z Glasur and Victoria Concours easiest waxes to apply and remove but Imho very hard to beat R222 Concours finish 

Ease of Use and simplicity  try Megs Ultimate Quik Wax (spray wax) .


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Maxi

Yes I have Meg's Ultimate Spray Wax, excellent stuff, I get through a fair bit, although I do love Adams H2O Guard and Gloss as an alternative.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

66Rob said:


> Cheers pt1 funnily enough I was seriously considering Glasur. It's roughly double the price but may treat myself :thumb:
> 
> My only wax experience with Zymol is Titanium which is another favourite of mine, fab smell too (which P21s doesn't)
> 
> Going to have a look now see what's around.


I was in the same boat and decided to go for it,now glasur is my favourite wax.it is around £96 in the UK.for me it was worth the extra money as i like a wax to be easy to use,smell nice,be very glossy and hydrophobic,glasur does it all.it is expensive but a pot will last you years


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

+1 for the glasur, it's a gorgeous wax. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Love R222 - have always used it when taking the car to car shows. 
I have had the car detailed professionally and they used Zymol Glasur too.
I've bought the OCD Nebula wax so interesting to see how it compares to R222.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the R222 concours wax, gives a lovely shine especially on black cars.


----------

